# Foot Spa's



## hemase (Jun 23, 2009)

I was looking at buying a foot spa today and it gave a warning that it was unsuitable for diabetic's. Does anyone know why this is please?


----------



## katie (Jun 23, 2009)

Most things give a warning about diabetes and it's just to cover themselves!

Because diabetes can cause neuropathy though, we must look after our feet.  The reason they are saying it's unsuitable is because as a diabetic you may lose some feeling in your feet and not realise if something is harming you.  As long as you look after you feet and dont have neuropathy, the spa should be fine!  and if you do, just check with your doctor to see if it's ok.


There are usually signs by spas at the gym warning that you shouldnt use them if you are diabetic, I just ignore them


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

oopsies i used a foot spa not that long ago...

Rebel


----------



## hemase (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmmm,

Foot spa sounds like a good idea! Damn diabetes!! Still soon my sight will be gone and I won't see the signs!!
Then again a little later my feet may get amputated! So maybe I should save my money and spend it on a nice wooden peg leg!

aaaarrrrggghhhhh!!


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.dudley.nhs.uk/sites/documents/cms/260-2007-8-8-4978867.pdf

hi there i found this might give you some help , x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2009)

steff09 said:


> http://www.dudley.nhs.uk/sites/documents/cms/260-2007-8-8-4978867.pdf
> 
> hi there i found this might give you some help , x



Useful steff, thanks - I've learned something new!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 23, 2009)

well found steff, I've saved it.

Now how much do these things cost!?

Hmmm might have to just have a bath after all!


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

thats ok guys i love my copy and pasting ha


----------



## katie (Jun 23, 2009)

nice find steff. Urgh, the dry skin thing is soo true


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

sure is yukk hate it i got a pommie stone or whatever it is called


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 23, 2009)

Pumice stone


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

ty knew it began with p


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 24, 2009)

They cost too much anyway, you will use it once or twice then shove it out of the way.. I know, I've had 2!!

Julie xx

Oh forgot to say, my sister has a ped egg for dry skin, looks awful but she says its fab!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2009)

Some foot spas also heat the water, so it might get too hot. If you're going to get one put a thermometer in it. At least then you can see if the water is getting too hot.


----------



## hemase (Jun 24, 2009)

Have found recently that mt feet ache more after a days work and thought the spa might be a good way to remedy it. Bit disappointed to see the warning. Thanks for the info guys anyway.


----------

